# car finder



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

right guys i'm looking for a high spec diesel estate manual 

i got £1000 GO:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/100/postcode/cf312ll/page/4?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/100/postcode/cf312ll/page/4?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/100/postcode/cf312ll/page/4?logcode=p


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd write off the Voyager. I know a few people who've had them and been faced with some monumental bills for repairs that have ended up being "dealer only" jobs.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

cheers huw SHE don't want an auto and would like to stay under 150k


difficult i know

looking at saab volvo v40 golf 3,5 series passat area :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Thought you had a volvo already


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

no turns out the had some sort of medical condition.......











HE IS A PR1CK don't know the medical term sorry


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Boom!!! one cheap diesel manual!! :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Miles up a bit, price is good.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...l/radius/60/postcode/cf312ll/page/2?logcode=p

Couple of VAG motors

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...l/radius/60/postcode/cf312ll/page/5?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...l/postcode/cf312ll/page/6/radius/60?logcode=p


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

perfect all be it no estate 

having trouble stretch to £1500


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

There's a golf estate in Caerphilly on 198k. Belts done at 175 k. Some history. 1000. ??? What do u think. 1.9 tdi. 51 plate. Black


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Bloody Hell mate! Do they refer to as 'Enterprise'  Beam me up Scotty..........


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

its a lot innit


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Look at an omega 2.5tds, it has a bmw engine and is unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

looking at estima previa

toyota picnic sort of area now


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

vw sharan seat alhambra now


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

GOT IT 


galaxy ghia x fully loaded mk1 £1300


cheers for your help guys:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

VW TDI engine? On my second Alhambra TDi, very versatile and comfortable.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh yes it's a vag whole car They where all built by bag. In Portugal Alhambra galaxy sharen.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You've probably saved a kilo or so there with all that scrap badge.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol added some weight today though


----------

